# Help identify scroll saw & Band saw



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Two new aquisitions today, a unknown maker scroll saw and a Willholt band saw. More details in the photos The pictures of this and the scroll saw are at: http://www.owwm.com/PhotoIndex/detail.asp?ID=7043 

http://www.owwm.com/PhotoIndex/detail.asp?ID=7044 

Added note the scroll saw table is attached with drilled hex head bolts for safety wire, don't know if original since some of the other hardware is mix and match. 

I need a source for replacement tires for the band saw the upper is missing a few chunks and the lower is crispy, for now cheap rubber ones, later if it proves worthy urethane ones. The wheel is 12.5" dia. and 3/4" wide inside the rim. I shouldn't have a problem sizing the motor pulley for the band saw as the drive pully is there but the scroll saw came without any pulley, so what is a reasonable slow speed in rpm or strokes per min to figure out the pulley size, I think I have a spare 1750 rpm motor lurking in the shed off a compressor that blew the tank. 

I've got a few more shots of the band saw w/o the covers I'll find a place to post later and include some more details as I find them. 

I did spin up the scroll saw for a moment at way too high a speed but no clanking sounds, so I think a good cleaning, oil change and it may be good for another 40-50 years. The band saw is likwise free spinning on it's bearings so it looks like a keeper. 

Kristin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristin

Band saw looks like the older Grizzly one or the HF one they are made by the same Mfg.
The jig saw is like the I had along time ago (Sears) but it did have the plastic cap on top,,I think I still have a snapshot of it somewhere..

Grizzly should have the replacement tires ..

BUT and this is just my 2 cents..

Put them in a garage sale or eBay many are looking for old machines for the parts ,then take the money and buy one you can use...the old ones are nothing but trouble if you want to use them...for cutting wood 

You can drop tons money in them and end up with some nice clean junk...  that you and anyone else can't use....


=======


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

The scroll saw is apparently a Power King Model 120A, 1941. It seems to me to be a keeper, as much as I would like to have a shop full of shiny tools I have neither the shop or budget for such. Hey the scroll saw was $2 and if it costs me $10 for a pulley and some blades I am way ahead of the game, I already have a plastic Delta scroll saw with variable speed. 

The band saw likewise, the bearings are tight and smooth, all the hardware knobs were un-rusted and the blade guides etc. are all there. Can I really get a working band saw for the cost of a few tires and a blade? I’m not really going to run either of these much, heck I don’t even have a project to build yet so they will suffice for once every few months of intermittent use and a little TLC now and again. ( Oh the band saw was a freebie!) 

The band saw is a Willholt Engr Corp Model 31, from Hawthorn Calif. Think it may predate HF, since most of these tools were 40's vintage. Got to look up Willholt and see if I can find any info..

Kristin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin, you're quite amazing, you're the sort of guy that I would love to have with me as a procurer if I were in a prisoner of war camp!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

way to go, Kristin. Nothing wrong with bringing life back to old forgoten tools,, its not so much as how new your tools are,, but more that you know how to use the ones ya got,, There's a lot of very nice old furniture out there that was made with those old tools, that seem to comand ridiculous amounts of money today. Keep up the sharp shopping, Kristin, ya are doing good.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Fix them tools up and you will probly have better tools there then you can find today. After all Grizzly wasn't in business until 1982.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've ressurected my grandfathers old radial arm saw (it sat in a damp shed for 8 years un-used), a 1974 table saw (came with my house), and currently have a 1950's craftsman lathe in the shop. The two saws are both doing service in friends shops, and they love them! 

I snagged this circular saw from the scrap bin at work. I've no idea what year it is, but there isn't a piece of plastic on it. The front knob is phenolic, even the switch trigger is aluminum. It has cut many pieces of plywood and aluminum sheet stock. Tried to get the steel and aluminum clean, but not too polished, and touched up the painted parts. Cleaned and repacked the bearings, and it runs great, but I've no plans to use it.

There's just something satisfying to me about taking a good tool that has been left for dead and breathing new life into them. I hope that someone will appreciate my tools after I'm gone...... who knows in this throw away world we live in now!

I've still got a brace and bit set that needs some work on its case, some planes, and a few other electrical testing tools to restore that are some of the best memories of my grandfathers and great grandfather.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Doug! Nice job!

Corey


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Doug,
Nice job on the saw, and your other restorations. I started stripping down the scroll saw, the cast iron will need a sanding and repaint. The part I am trying to figure out how to do is the table mount / degree scale, this was painted black with white lettering that is machine engraved into the casting. Does anyone know if these were painted or filled with white ink kind of like the old inspection stamp ink or silkscreen ink. I can always opt to leave it alone but if I make the rest all shiny new paint I'd like to do this part also. 

Kristin


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Visteonguy said:


> way to go, Kristin. Nothing wrong with bringing life back to old forgoten tools,, its not so much as how new your tools are,, but more that you know how to use the ones ya got,, There's a lot of very nice old furniture out there that was made with those old tools, that seem to comand ridiculous amounts of money today. Keep up the sharp shopping, Kristin, ya are doing good.


*THANK YOU!!!*

And yes -- that was shouted.
It is just so refreshing to hear those simple words of truth in a world where everybody tries to tell you you have to have the latest zipzam model 409 - or whatever gizmo or gadget or you aren't doing proper quality work.

Thank you Visteon -- and kudos to you Kristin and Doug.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cowboy, 

I appreciate your comment, but I must confess...... I got rid of the old radial arm saw to get Sliding compound miter saw with a laser............. (not just for that, but for portability as well)

I do love the old tools, but I am a sucker for gadgets, I admit. Fortunately, it takes the 'jaws of life' to get my wallet open, otherwise I wouldn't have any room to work in my garage!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

kp91 said:


> . . .
> I do love the old tools, but I am a sucker for gadgets, I admit. Fortunately, it takes the 'jaws of life' to get my wallet open, otherwise I wouldn't have any room to work in my garage!


Not to get too far afield here -- 
Let me assure you but I am with you on ALL of those points.
I have *no issue* with people who get all glassy eyed over the latest thingamabob.
I have been known to do so on occassion -- its just usually over electonics not tools.

I would never down anyone for trying and getting excited about something new. 
If they didn't I would be watching tv by candlelight (yes - thats a joke)

What I tire of is people who insist that you HAVE to have them.
That the old tools and old ways are inherently bad, wrong, inferior
And the new tools and new ways are inherently good, right and superior -

You hear that so often from so many sides - that it was refreshing to hear someone acknowledge that it was not necessarily true.
For that I thank you Visteonguy -- 
And with that I make no further comment.


----------

